# Should VC titles have their own section?



## legendofphil (Apr 27, 2008)

The number of releases is growing fast and I believe that there are either over 730 or over 930 depending if the Australasian releases are different.
Shouldn't it have its own section on the front page?


----------



## SkH (Apr 27, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> The number of releases is growing fast and I believe that there are either over 730 or over 930 depending if the Australasian releases are different.
> Shouldn't it have its own section on the front page?


Well it's sounds good.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 27, 2008)

I think they should, one bit on the front page for all VC games, but also separated by format in the forum.


----------



## JPH (Apr 27, 2008)

It's currently in construction.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 27, 2008)

Woo, can't wait for this =]


----------



## Demi (Apr 27, 2008)

ROM dumps of C64 games... piracy has gone full circle


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 27, 2008)

fuck yeh. I was just about to suggest this, good thing someone already thought about it...


----------



## theADDict (Apr 27, 2008)

YES, it's an absolute must.
Doesn't have to be a main large section, but at least a mini sub section... just to get them seperate to wii retail.


----------



## berlinka (Apr 27, 2008)

Demi said:
			
		

> ROM dumps of C64 games... piracy has gone full circle



Oh yeah, that's the only thing thats on my wishlist! Playing IK+ on my Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, I fully agree with the idea of making a separate VC release section.


----------

